# Reliance Netconnext Hispeed 1X on Windows 7



## Goleon (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Guys,

July, 2009: Bought Reliance Netconnect Hi-speed 1X

Used it for an entire year on Windows XP sp3

June, 2010: Shifted to BSNL Wired Broadband, thanks to the unsatisfactory 15-20 kbps provided by Reliance

August, 2010: Shifted to Windows 7, forgetting the USB Modem

April, 2013: Remembered the Reliance Netconnect
I tried to install it as I always did, with the bundled disk. But the Installation failed! At the part where it says to plug in the device (LG LXU-800)
Windows starts installing the device, but fails in 3/4 of the driver installations. Back in the Device's installation window, clicking 'NEXT', gets me the message, "Let windows finish installing the hardware" and I had to cancel the installation.
Is this because LXU-800 does not support Windows 7? Only XP and Vista are written on the box. I've tried compatibility mode, but to no avail.
I couldn't find any Windows 7 specific drivers on google either. What should I do? On contacting Reliance, they said they have no idea, but that I should upgrade to their latest offerings. But that's not an option since, I already have a nice and fast BSNL connection. But, making the Reliance to work can have it's advantages. Someone help me?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2013)

without a working driver no hardware device can work.you should forget about it.
DRIVER NEEDED: LG Electronics lxu-800 (Windows 7 x64) [USB] - DriverGuide - Support Forums. Windows 8 Drivers, Windows 7 Drivers, Windows XP Drivers, Driver Downloads and Driver Updates


----------

